# Egg Purchase



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 26, 2018)

~ I read and hear many that ship eggs to folks and then they are incubated at the new location. This seems to be somewhat successful. My question is what would be the price of an unincubated and possibly infertile egg? Would you need a guarantee of fertility? If so, what value would that be for the breeder and/or the recipient?


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Oct 26, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ I read and hear many that ship eggs to folks and then they are incubated at the new location. This seems to be somewhat successful. My question is what would be the price of an unincubated and possibly infertile egg? Would you need a guarantee of fertility? If so, what value would that be for the breeder and/or the recipient?


The only guy I know who ships eggs is Randy at Tortstork. I bought one from him. He sells and ships eggs that were just laid (within first 48 hours), and now offers eggs that are fertile and have been incubating and are days away from hatching. He would be the best person I recommend to answer your questions. @shellfreak


----------



## shellfreak (Oct 26, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ I read and hear many that ship eggs to folks and then they are incubated at the new location. This seems to be somewhat successful. My question is what would be the price of an unincubated and possibly infertile egg? Would you need a guarantee of fertility? If so, what value would that be for the breeder and/or the recipient?



Greg, I’ll email you to discuss details. I’ve been trying to get in touch with you about this. Would love to take advantage of some Aldabra eggs...

Thanks Kitty!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 26, 2018)

https://tortstork.com/

All the same as selling an actual baby tortoise. The risk is it does not work, the reward is that you hatch out your own baby tortoise. It was also done by Harold Carty in the 1980's and 1990's. He shipped eggs in sphagnum. The new method seem to be white bred.


----------



## shellfreak (Oct 26, 2018)

If anyone else is interested please feel free to email me. [email protected].


----------



## wellington (Oct 26, 2018)

I agree. @shellfreak seems to do it best and the only one I know of too. 
I would think though there would have to be a guarantee of fertility and also a much discounted price from buying an already hatched hatchling.


----------



## Minority2 (Oct 26, 2018)

One of my concerns with selling fertile eggs is the experience level of the buyer. The average new tortoise owner is going to make mistakes. A lot of them. Those first couple of months are critical growth and developmental periods. Any period of lapsing care could be detrimental.


----------



## shellfreak (Oct 26, 2018)

Will said:


> https://tortstork.com/
> 
> All the same as selling an actual baby tortoise. The risk is it does not work, the reward is that you hatch out your own baby tortoise. It was also done by Harold Carty in the 1980's and 1990's. He shipped eggs in sphagnum. The new method seem to be white bred.



Revealing my secrets. Hahaha


----------



## shellfreak (Oct 26, 2018)

Minority2 said:


> One of my concerns with selling fertile eggs is the experience level of the buyer. The average new tortoise owner is going to make mistakes. A lot of them. Those first couple of months are critical growth and developmental periods. Any period of lapsing care could be detrimental.



Very good concern. I educate every buyer that needs education. If given the right directions they will flourish.


----------



## shellfreak (Oct 26, 2018)

wellington said:


> I agree. @shellfreak seems to do it best and the only one I know of too.
> I would think though there would have to be a guarantee of fertility and also a much discounted price from buying an already hatched hatchling.



A recently laid egg is cheaper than a hatchling. The insta-hatch option, which is days from hatching, is the same price as a hatching.


----------



## TylerStewart (Nov 8, 2018)

What I fail to understand is why a buyer would spend anything at all on the chance that it's not fertile at all, and I fail to understand why a breeder, if the egg is good, would sell it at a discounted price when a few months in the incubator (zero additional effort) would make it worth significantly more the day it hatched? Either way, someone gets screwed, the buyer or the seller. If the breeder sells to the buyer an infertile egg, the breeder is better off (getting something for what would have been nothing), but then the buyer gets screwed. If the breeder sells a fertile egg for anything less than a hatchling price, he's shorting himself. The risks of shipping just add to the risk for the buyer; even if an egg starts out good, it could get damaged in shipping and never hatch. 

We have handed a friend of ours an egg that was within days of hatching, they took it home, hatched and raised a beautiful tortoise (5 years ago), but it was given to him free with no expectations or guarantees of success.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 8, 2018)

TylerStewart said:


> What I fail to understand is why a buyer would spend anything at all on the chance that it's not fertile at all, and I fail to understand why a breeder, if the egg is good, would sell it at a discounted price when a few months in the incubator (zero additional effort) would make it worth significantly more the day it hatched? Either way, someone gets screwed, the buyer or the seller. If the breeder sells to the buyer an infertile egg, the breeder is better off (getting something for what would have been nothing), but then the buyer gets screwed. If the breeder sells a fertile egg for anything less than a hatchling price, he's shorting himself. The risks of shipping just add to the risk for the buyer; even if an egg starts out good, it could get damaged in shipping and never hatch.
> 
> We have handed a friend of ours an egg that was within days of hatching, they took it home, hatched and raised a beautiful tortoise (5 years ago), but it was given to him free with no expectations or guarantees of success.



Wow, in the privacy of my own thought, I'd think you'd think this is so cool, that you'd emulate it. Harold Carty did it a long time ago, and now shellfreak is doing it. It's a niche market. It's for the kind of person who will spend hours painting a mural on a nursery room wall several months before the child is delivered. The person who hand paints the tortoises' name on the dollhouse looking humid hide.

I spoke with my wife about this, she is a consumer insights/market analysis person. It's a brilliant idea for a niche. I do get, not getting it, but would have lost the bet made on your not getting it.


----------



## TylerStewart (Nov 8, 2018)

I totally understand the appeal, I just can't imagine the success rate is high... I'm sure it can work, we shipped panther chameleon eggs between breeders back in about 2005-2008 and they did fine, but I think there would be enough failures and customers left with nothing for their money that it's not a repeat customer market at all.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 8, 2018)

I've got a Cherryhead egg coming from Tortstork at the end of this month!


----------



## Minority2 (Nov 8, 2018)

TylerStewart said:


> What I fail to understand is why a buyer would spend anything at all on the chance that it's not fertile at all, and I fail to understand why a breeder, if the egg is good, would sell it at a discounted price when a few months in the incubator (zero additional effort) would make it worth significantly more the day it hatched? Either way, someone gets screwed, the buyer or the seller. If the breeder sells to the buyer an infertile egg, the breeder is better off (getting something for what would have been nothing), but then the buyer gets screwed. If the breeder sells a fertile egg for anything less than a hatchling price, he's shorting himself. The risks of shipping just add to the risk for the buyer; even if an egg starts out good, it could get damaged in shipping and never hatch.
> 
> We have handed a friend of ours an egg that was within days of hatching, they took it home, hatched and raised a beautiful tortoise (5 years ago), but it was given to him free with no expectations or guarantees of success.



Agreed. My inner frugalness would keep me from enjoying this process if I were to purchase an egg because of the overall cost. The insurance and assurance of knowing that the hatchling tortoise was cared for by the breeder is also a large factor for many new inexperienced buyers. A lot of owners, new and old, view breeders housing newly hatched tortoises for the first few months as a necessity that justifies the added price point. 

I do agree that this is a niche market and some people genuinely want the option of purchasing eggs. However, the type of customers and their experience levels is what worries me.


----------



## Relic (Nov 9, 2018)

I've hatched eggs from lizards, snakes, and turtles; it is one of the most rewarding aspects of reptile husbandry. Many years ago (when I was barely 21) I was riding my dirt bike way out in the boonies and came across a red ear slider nesting. I had never seen this before so I stopped and watched her for a while (mid-morning). I decided I wanted to try and incubate those eggs - not sure why exactly, but I had read an article on the topic earlier - so I returned with a bucket and a tablespoon and carefully dug them up and transported them home. I was totally ignorant on egg orientation and those eggs rolled around like marbles as I bounced them back home on that motorcycle.

The article I had read gave an incubation idea that I used: Styrofoam box, wire mesh grid inserted half-way to the top, water in the bottom third of container. Lay eggs on the grid (above the water line), place box in warm area, and wait for about...well, about forever. But about 2 months later, every single egg hatched and I suddenly had a dozen baby red ear sliders! It was fascinating, and got me hooked on breeding and hatching a variety of reptiles. It's incredibly exciting to see a tiny dinosaur-looking creature crack his way out of a shell that has lain perfectly still for weeks and weeks.

So I see the appeal of buying an egg, but in all honesty, with all that could go wrong in the whole process, I am surprised it is not heavily discounted in price. I would rather have the breeder set-up a live-cam on MY egg (still in his possession) and let me stream the blessed event for my viewing pleasure.


----------



## xphare (Nov 10, 2018)

Relic said:


> I've hatched eggs from lizards, snakes, and turtles; it is one of the most rewarding aspects of reptile husbandry. Many years ago (when I was barely 21) I was riding my dirt bike way out in the boonies and came across a red ear slider nesting. I had never seen this before so I stopped and watched her for a while (mid-morning). I decided I wanted to try and incubate those eggs - not sure why exactly, but I had read an article on the topic earlier - so I returned with a bucket and a tablespoon and carefully dug them up and transported them home. I was totally ignorant on egg orientation and those eggs rolled around like marbles as I bounced them back home on that motorcycle.
> 
> The article I had read gave an incubation idea that I used: Styrofoam box, wire mesh grid inserted half-way to the top, water in the bottom third of container. Lay eggs on the grid (above the water line), place box in warm area, and wait for about...well, about forever. But about 2 months later, every single egg hatched and I suddenly had a dozen baby red ear sliders! It was fascinating, and got me hooked on breeding and hatching a variety of reptiles. It's incredibly exciting to see a tiny dinosaur-looking creature crack his way out of a shell that has lain perfectly still for weeks and weeks.
> 
> So I see the appeal of buying an egg, but in all honesty, with all that could go wrong in the whole process, I am surprised it is not heavily discounted in price. I would rather have the breeder set-up a live-cam on MY egg (still in his possession) and let me stream the blessed event for my viewing pleasure.


I think having a live stream would be awesome but I don't see many breeders wanting to deal with that either haha


----------



## surfergirl (Nov 10, 2018)

i would think the appeal is also that someone who either cannot afford a herd or the time to develop one is able to incubate an egg and get the egg to birth experience! they also may not have the space but for one tortoise so they get the experience of a breeder egg to birth but only end up with one tort not dozens of them.  it requires a special person who listens to instructions and follows them precisely! after these yrs on this forum i am still surprised by all the same questions with tons of excellent care information that has already been provided in this data base. i think this is because some learn better from reading and study other go to the school of hard knocks. with the egg incubation/hatching program the school of hd would cause several or more eggs to be purchased before having any success i would imagine.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2018)

Many people want to see an egg develop into a baby tortoise. What better way than to buy only one egg? Certainly not the way to go by breeding your own and ending up with many, many babies you have to find homes for, when all you wanted in the first place was to watch nature's wonder and see one egg hatch out into one baby.


----------



## drew54 (Nov 10, 2018)

Minority2 said:


> One of my concerns with selling fertile eggs is the experience level of the buyer. The average new tortoise owner is going to make mistakes. A lot of them. Those first couple of months are critical growth and developmental periods. Any period of lapsing care could be detrimental.



This is exactly why I'm waiting until next year sometime. I got to get good at raising a hatchling before I can consider this.


----------



## Relic (Nov 11, 2018)

Found an old photo of a hatchling red ear in my extremely crude incubation chamber...


----------



## shellfreak (Nov 12, 2018)

TylerStewart said:


> What I fail to understand is why a buyer would spend anything at all on the chance that it's not fertile at all, and I fail to understand why a breeder, if the egg is good, would sell it at a discounted price when a few months in the incubator (zero additional effort) would make it worth significantly more the day it hatched? Either way, someone gets screwed, the buyer or the seller. If the breeder sells to the buyer an infertile egg, the breeder is better off (getting something for what would have been nothing), but then the buyer gets screwed. If the breeder sells a fertile egg for anything less than a hatchling price, he's shorting himself. The risks of shipping just add to the risk for the buyer; even if an egg starts out good, it could get damaged in shipping and never hatch.
> 
> We have handed a friend of ours an egg that was within days of hatching, they took it home, hatched and raised a beautiful tortoise (5 years ago), but it was given to him free with no expectations or guarantees of success.



Tyler, i would love to catch up over the phone one day if you’re amendable. I truly appreciate your concerns on all categories. I have been pushing against the “freshly laid” option. In fact, I’m contemplating about taking it away as an option. The insta-hatch is basically flawless up to this point. I know a “deformed” hatchling or “sudden hatchling death” could be on the horizon, as it happens to a lot of breeders, but I’ll deal with that when it happens. The freshly laid, does have a lot more risks that can be eliminated with the insta-hatch option. 

If you’re amendable to catching up over the phone let me know, would love to talk.


----------



## shellfreak (Nov 12, 2018)

Relic said:


> I've hatched eggs from lizards, snakes, and turtles; it is one of the most rewarding aspects of reptile husbandry. Many years ago (when I was barely 21) I was riding my dirt bike way out in the boonies and came across a red ear slider nesting. I had never seen this before so I stopped and watched her for a while (mid-morning). I decided I wanted to try and incubate those eggs - not sure why exactly, but I had read an article on the topic earlier - so I returned with a bucket and a tablespoon and carefully dug them up and transported them home. I was totally ignorant on egg orientation and those eggs rolled around like marbles as I bounced them back home on that motorcycle.
> 
> The article I had read gave an incubation idea that I used: Styrofoam box, wire mesh grid inserted half-way to the top, water in the bottom third of container. Lay eggs on the grid (above the water line), place box in warm area, and wait for about...well, about forever. But about 2 months later, every single egg hatched and I suddenly had a dozen baby red ear sliders! It was fascinating, and got me hooked on breeding and hatching a variety of reptiles. It's incredibly exciting to see a tiny dinosaur-looking creature crack his way out of a shell that has lain perfectly still for weeks and weeks.
> 
> So I see the appeal of buying an egg, but in all honesty, with all that could go wrong in the whole process, I am surprised it is not heavily discounted in price. I would rather have the breeder set-up a live-cam on MY egg (still in his possession) and let me stream the blessed event for my viewing pleasure.



Amazing story. Love hearing things like this. Live stream...I’ve thought about it. I’ve tried doing it on FB live. On a larger scale, like the discover channel does on bald eagles and zoos do on giraffes giving birth, is wicked expensive. Plus i have ZERO technology skills to even begin to pull that off. If you know how, I’d be willing to work with you to help me set something like that up.


----------

